# 2D Pixer art RPG Game - Alpha auf Indie DB spielbar



## Zoja (12. Apr 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,

mein Bruder hat jetzt viele Monate an einem Pixelart 2D game gearbeitet und ich unterstütze ihn dabei. Er hat bereits einen eigenen Blog und hat jetzt vor 2 Tagen die Alpha Version seines Spiels veröffentlicht. 

Content sind ca. 3-5 Stunden, weitere Infos stehen im Blog 


DEVELOPMENT BLOG | Game development

Der Download ist über Indie DB möglich:

Nights Solitude 0.1a download - Indie DB

Da stehen auch noch einige Sachen drin.
Wäre natürlich toll, wenn jemand Lust hat sich das anzugucken oder sogar etwas zu spielen und dann seine Meinung dazu zu sagen.

Ansonsten Danke!
Schönen Tag noch Leute.


----------

